# It's a girl (now includes pics) 56k beware



## Varthlokkur (Jan 5, 2006)

Evelyn Power


born at 7:43 pm
7 lbs 11 oz
20 1/2 inches
full head of black hair.


----------



## Chase (Jan 5, 2006)

Damn, you're fast!


----------



## wolfepakt (Jan 5, 2006)

YAY!!!!!

CONGRATS TO THE  FAMILY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andrea K (Jan 5, 2006)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


I can't wait for the pictures!


----------



## Aoide (Jan 5, 2006)

Yay Evelyn!!  Welcome to the world!

 

Cheers to Alison and Aubrey!  :cheers:


----------



## terri (Jan 5, 2006)

I was just posting one in the OTHER thread! :lmao: 

So happy it's over!  

Congrats to the proud Mom and Dad! :cheer:

By the way, you forgot to mention her first words were: "Am I grounded?"


----------



## Corry (Jan 5, 2006)

Yaaaay! I bet she's BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

Did she have a camera in her hand??

MOZEL TOV!!!!! YEY IT'S A BABY!!!!!!!!


----------



## woodsac (Jan 5, 2006)

:smileys:


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 5, 2006)

Congratulations guys! :thumbup: 


:hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail::hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail::hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail::hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail::hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail::hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail::hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail::hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail::hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 5, 2006)

wonderful news, and welcome Evelyn!!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday Evelyn Power and welcome to TPF


----------



## bace (Jan 5, 2006)

Gongratulations Guys.

Hope nothing but the best for you all.


----------



## kelox (Jan 5, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm so glad our honorary wise chick has arrived. Congrats guys. :hugs: I wish we could have been there for her arrival. Can't wait for pics.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 5, 2006)

Ta daaaaa...

:thumbup: :hail: :thumbup: :hail: :thumbup: :hail: :thumbup: :hail: 

Congratulations are in order! To the proud momma and dad and to the new little future photographer named Evelyn!

You did great guys! When's the wedding?   I'll play at her wedding... :mrgreen:


----------



## Calliope (Jan 5, 2006)

Congratulations!  I am so happy everyone is healthy!!


----------



## FlightShadow (Jan 5, 2006)

Dang that was fast!

CONGRATS!!!!!!!


----------



## voodoocat (Jan 5, 2006)

Welcome aboard Evelyn! 

Congrats to the Power's from Heather, Noah and myself 

Only 13 years until she can post


----------



## markc (Jan 5, 2006)

Woo! Congrats!

Welcome, Evelyn!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 5, 2006)

We want the official pictures. 
Congratulations - the youngest TPF member yet.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 6, 2006)

w00t!  Congrats


----------



## Rob (Jan 6, 2006)

You'd better get the name Evelyn registered huh!! 

Congrats to you two!

Rob


----------



## Becky (Jan 6, 2006)

Thats wonderful, congrats and all the best! :hugs:


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 6, 2006)

*Welcome to the world, little Evelyn !*​


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 6, 2006)

wow, I missed this thread!

Congrats guys!! Welcome aboard, Evelyn!! 

Pics please!!


----------



## Varthlokkur (Jan 6, 2006)

I will get some tonight.  Since they have more camera equipment then baby stuff it shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks!!  

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Chiller (Jan 6, 2006)

:smileys: Congrats :smileys:


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 6, 2006)

wow, how do you top lafoto's welcome??? thats down right pretty, lafoto!!

yeah baby cuzin!!   welcome...and i am scoping you out a good little southern boy to date..!!

way to go alison!  and hobbes my friend, your the man!!


----------



## anicole (Jan 6, 2006)

YEA!!! Welcome to the group, little girl!

Alison and Hobbes ... congrats!  Bet the big brothers are all puffed up, too!


It is not a slight thing, when they, who are so fresh from God, love us.


----------



## Xmetal (Jan 6, 2006)

What a marathon and congratulations to all parties involved. 

Who won the arrival tipping comp?


----------



## terri (Jan 6, 2006)

FlightShadow said:
			
		

> *Dang that was fast!*
> 
> CONGRATS!!!!!!!


 Sure, it was....in a month-long kind of way!


----------



## photo gal (Jan 6, 2006)

Yippeeeeeee.So glad everything went well!  And so glad Evelyn is finally with us!  Can't wait for pics!  Oh Happy day!!!  Congratulations and best wishes!!  Did I say Yippeeeee?  : )


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 6, 2006)

It was definitely 6 Jan over here by the time Evelyn arrived, but in her world, was she still born on her very due date, 5 Jan? I am a little confused...
If so, then Verbal was closest, guessing 4 Jan. (Dang, I had guessed 2 Jan. Hmph).


----------



## mygrain (Jan 6, 2006)

Awesome! Congrats you guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















 to planet Earth, Evelyn!!


----------



## hobbes28 (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all of your kind thoughts and warm wishes and all.  I'm going to post a few pics before I have to head back out.

Here she is covered in her cream cheese.





I knew nutritional masks were popular but not this early.





This is from this morning after the flash woke her up.   She'll get used to it.





Like Tim said, we have tons of pictures that we will be sharing later on but I didn't have the time to resize them yet.  Soon...

Thanks again for all of ya'lls kind words and thoughts.  It all really means a lot to all of us.


----------



## photo gal (Jan 6, 2006)

OMD....she is beautiful....Thank you so much for getting these up quickly...I was seriously chomping at the bit!!  Big hugs all around!!!  : )


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 6, 2006)

Adorable!!


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Jan 6, 2006)

She's beautiful...here's to a healthy life!


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh, what a beautiful girl you have! Hugs to mommy and child :hug:: :hug:: :hug:: :hug:: :hug::  many, many, many of them, big 

*CONGRATULATIONS*​to everyone in your little family, thank you so much for the quick photos, Aubrey :hugs: , and I can't wait to see more.

Whoa... baby pics all over now: Maria, Evelyn, Maria, Evelyn, Maria, Evelyn... and so on and on (any new additions on the way, by the way? Anywhere? For anyone?   )​


----------



## doenoe (Jan 6, 2006)

she looks totally cute 
Congrats


----------



## woodsac (Jan 6, 2006)

It's been said...she _is_ adorable!!!!!!
Congratulations again you guys. Wish you the best!


----------



## terri (Jan 6, 2006)

She is perfect! :love:


----------



## Calliope (Jan 6, 2006)

It is very rare to find "beautiful" newborns but she is definitely one of them!  Congratulations on your absolutely beautiful girl!!


----------



## Karalee (Jan 6, 2006)

Welcome to the world little Evelyn! Congratulations mum and dad, shes gorgeous!! Excellent job :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 6, 2006)

Awesome :thumbsup:

7 pounds, 11 ounces....7-11....there has to be a joke in there somewhere.

'you had better start saving for college, or she will end up working at 7-11'
'you had better give her an early curfew, or she will be up all night'

Congrats.


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 6, 2006)

she's beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## errant_star (Jan 6, 2006)

:hug::   So many congratulations to all of you ... as everyone has said she's gorgeous!!   :hug::


----------



## ShutteredEye (Jan 6, 2006)

AWESOME!!!

She's got to be the only baby with 7,159 godparents looking after her!  LOL


----------



## wolfepakt (Jan 6, 2006)

Absolute Cutie!!!!!!


----------



## karissa (Jan 6, 2006)

Graz you two.  Beautiful... just Beautiful.


----------



## Verbal (Jan 6, 2006)

Beautiful baby, congratulations!  I'm so glad everyone is healthy through this too.  My prayers are with your family!


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 6, 2006)

ShutteredEye said:
			
		

> AWESOME!!!
> 
> She's got to be the only baby with 7,159 godparents looking after her! LOL


 
not the only one, we watch after maria too!! ( right raymond and daisy??)

she is so pretty.... love her eyes.... whe is gonna be so gorgeous...

thinking she has piano playing hands, but you might think maybe more photographer hands....!!

thanks for sharing... made my day.... hold her for us..and smell her little temple for me....its always so soft, and the little down hairs are so sweet..


----------



## bace (Jan 6, 2006)

Babies are so cute, when they're other peoples babies.


----------



## mentos_007 (Jan 6, 2006)

woooohooo!!!!!!! welcome to TPF Evelyn!!!


----------



## KevinR (Jan 6, 2006)

Congrats and may she only spit up on dark colored clothing.:thumbup:


----------



## voodoocat (Jan 6, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> not the only one, we watch after maria too!! ( right raymond and daisy??)



Don't forget Molly (Sharkbait) and Noah (mine)


----------



## duncanp (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow cute babie, Gratz


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 6, 2006)

There must be more than Alison and Hobbes (for whom this thread still is, despite my derailing it now ... just a LITTLE, a teensybeensy bit), Raymond and Daisy, Voo and wife, Sharky and ... oops, ought to know her name  to have babies that were born within their being member of TPF, aren't there?

*derailing begins*
When has woodsac joined?
BEFORE 3 September. So we all watch over Davin Woodsac, erm... their Davin, too, don't we?
And Johnboy has a little girl ... was she born before or after he joined?
And there is ... dang, what's his name, in Scotland, doesn't come too often... has a baby about Davin's age, too... I put down a note somewhere, now where has that gone?
*derailing ends*

Back on track.
Evelyn is *still *beautiful. And the youngest - for the time being!
Any changes in sight? (Oops, that coud be considered more derailing....!)


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 6, 2006)

*derailing goes on*
There's Canon Fan's son, too!!!!!!!
*derailing ends*


----------



## yummifruitbat (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow! Super news, congrats to you both :hug:: 

She looks amazing!


----------



## Traci (Jan 6, 2006)

She is sooo beautiful. To many sleepless nights and dirty diapers...J/K! Have fun with her and enjoy every minute! Congratulations Alison and Aubrey! I'm sure Evelyn's brothers are just gonna adore her.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 6, 2006)

KevinR said:
			
		

> Congrats and may she only spit up on dark colored clothing.:thumbup:


 
That's such a nice thought! :thumbup: 

She looks amazing!!!  Don't ya just love those big, dark eyes! :thumbup:


----------



## 'Daniel' (Jan 6, 2006)

Thats actually a really nice looking baby.  Most aren't this one is...once she had the stuff cleaned off her 

Congratulations.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 6, 2006)

Cute little girl!
Congrats on the newborn and welcome to the world Evelyn.


----------



## Eric. (Jan 6, 2006)

She's super cute! Good luck and hope you nothing but the best in the future you two.


----------



## mygrain (Jan 6, 2006)

oh WOW!! she's a doll!! Congrats you guys!! keep her warm!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 6, 2006)

Yes. Yes. Yes. Congratulations and all that.
But what we _really_ want to know is - did you have the machine that goes 'ping'?


----------



## FlightShadow (Jan 6, 2006)

lolol Big Mike :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

she adorable!!  especially in the last one


----------



## JTHphoto (Jan 6, 2006)

She is sooooo beautiful!!  Love those big dark eyes!  Congratulations!


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh she's sooooo beautiful!  Gonna be a supermodel! (You can tell because she's beautiful even in a cream cheese outfit!)  I'm sooooooo happy for you guys.

:hugs: :heart: :hugs: :heart: :hugs: :heart: :hugs: :heart: :hugs: :heart: :hugs: :heart: :hugs: :heart: :hugs: :heart: :hugs: :heart: :hugs: :heart:


----------



## Luminosity (Jan 7, 2006)

Well done guys, well done !!! :hugs: 

Congratumalations and all that baby-jazz ! 

I agree with what someone else said before me in this thread, there's not a lot of babies that look so beautiful when they're first born. I wait for a mth or two until they 'pop out ' into their skin and don't look so pruny before I go " ahhh what a gorgeous cherub" ...but Evelyn is an instant beauty !!! 

Glad mama, papa, brothers and babe are very well. :heart:


----------



## Xmetal (Jan 7, 2006)

Note to self: don't show these pictures to my girlfriend in fear of making her clucky. 


She's got Alison's Eyes and curly hair.


----------



## Alison (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow, I'm overwhelmed by all the good thoughts you guys sent our way! Here are some more photos: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38836

Birth is always an amazing experience, but to think that Aubrey and I met through TPF and have created a new life.....all because on a whim we joined a forum to improve our photography....it just blows me away! 

And Hertz, the Python Boys were there along with the maching that goes "ping" :mrgreen:


----------

